# Broncos steal one...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd be irate if I was a Chargers fan. I know refs make poor calls throughout the game, but that was a terrible inadvertant whistle by Ed. He's probably the best ref in the league too. I wonder how he feels about it...

Woodpecker is happy though!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Actually I'm a little embarrased over that win!!    
I guess it still counts though!!
:lol: :lol: 
If Cutler cleans up a couple dumb mistakes, look out!!!!!!!!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

In the ref's defense, the ball looked like it came off his hand going on the top of his motion because when it came loose it traveled with his hand and bounced off it at the top.

**** happens, they still could have stopped them on the TD play or the Two point conversion play.

And for the record, I hate the Broncos and Chargers, it's just easier to hate that knot-headed QB of the Chargers whom yapps way too much.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

southdakbearfan said:


> I hate the Broncos


Seing as you reside in the lesser of the two Dakotas I won't hold that against you!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I wonder how much ED owes to the bookes over the year that he had to make that call. This year the officels have been the worst ever. I think more and more about the dude in the NBA that rigged that outcomes. This to me is a prime example.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

fargojohnson said:


> I wonder how much ED owes to the bookes over the year that he had to make that call. This year the officels have been the worst ever. I think more and more about the dude in the NBA that rigged that outcomes. This to me is a prime example.


I don't think you can say it is a prime example. That reaction to blow the whistle on a play like that was a bad mistake but i could see it happening again. I think if they want to alter the game it would be done throught calling holding on big plays something that is not out in the open. 
GO BRONCOS !!!!!!! :beer:


----------

